# Images from a CD for sale on Ebay...



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I have been going through the Fishing Gallery and have found far too many images that have been uploaded off a CD that was/is for sale off Ebay. This CD contains images ( over 1400 ) that are stolen from a Peterhead Photographer and he has asked the Moderating team to remove all of these images from the site.

There have also been far too many occasions when images lifted from the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive have been uploaded to the site.

In both cases uploading ANY of these images is a breach of copyright and a breach of site rules. I ask ALL our contributers to check through their galleries and if they have uploaded any of these images to make out a list and to PM me with the list so the images concerned can be removed from the site.

If anyone ignores this message and continues to upload images they do not have permission to do so then they WILL have their entire gallery deleted and be forced to start from scratch. If after that they continue to upload images they do not have permission to do then they face having their membership cancelled by the Admin Team.

Copyright breaches directly threaten the future of the site as a photographer that has his images used without permission can demand the site's removal from the internet.

Davie Tait 
Moderating Team


----------

